# 16+5 GP couldn't find heartbeat HELP!



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I've been off work with a bad cold/throat infection & still feel awful, now got v swollen ankles & feet plus bad acid reflux, so went to see GP.

It was a youngish lady GP & she found protein & blood in my urine & then tried to find the baby's heart beat - she tried for a while but couldn't find anything.

I've heard the h/b twice before & it was always found straight away by the midwife.  The GP did seem to be doing it a little higher than the previous times.

I've got to go for an emergency scan at the EPU in 3 hours - I just wondered if it's common for GPs to not find the h/b or am I clinging on to false hope - please be honest with me!

Jess x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

sorry, was at work today didn't see your post.


GP's aren't always the best people to listen in, how did you get on with the scan?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for your reply!

The good news is the scan was perfect!!

The sonographer told me this happens all the time & 9/10 it's because the GP was in the wrong place or the baby was in an awkward position.

I just wish the GP had warned me that might be the reason - she panicked as much as I did!!

My legs/ankles/hands were v swollen so they admitted me for the night to monitor & scan for dvt but luckily that's all clear - just waiting for kidney blood test results.

So quite an eventful couple of days!  At least the baby's fine!

Love Jess xxx


----------

